# Shooting my Custom Beanflip Ocularis



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Tournament practice with my new sling.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful slingshot, and amazing precise! It's a real pleasure to watch  :bowdown:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice shooter..nice shooting


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great slingshot and great shooting!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I think exactly the same of the other friends speack before!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

It's Amazing, when someone else shoots with slingshot then everything looks so easy :thumbsup:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love the Ocularis !!!, excellent shooting technique :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking tough!!! Keep shooting like that, and you will be the man to beat ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

